
Becoming a Tech Lead at HubSpot: How I've Balanced Coaching with Coding - hbradleyf
http://product.hubspot.com/blog/tech-lead-balancing-coaching-with-coding
======
nxzero
Most powerful form of coaching is validating that someone is already doing
something the right way.

